# Dorschleber



## rueganer (11. Januar 2002)

moin zusammen,ich möchte Euch mal ein paar Tipps in Sachen Dorschleber geben, ist ein altes Oma-Erb-Rezept.
Logischerweise fällt nach erfolgreichem Dorschangeln auch Dorschleber an. Die Einen schmeißen sie weg, andere frieren sie ein und wollen sie zuhause verarbeiten und und und.Was braucht man :Schraubgläser (alte Marmelladengläser, ö.ä.)
(wir nehmen immer so 20 Stk. mit)Lorbeer
weißen Pfeffer
Pimentkörner
Thymian oder Majoranwie weiter:Gläser und Deckel müßen 1a sauber sein, auch nach dem Befüllen Rand und Deckel trockenwischen.1-2 kalt abgespülte und abgetropfte Lebern einfüllenLebern vorher leicht pfeffern (weißer Pfeffer)1-2 Lorbeerblätter, etwas Piment, etwas Majoran (immer bischen mit Gefühl, je nach Größe)Achtung Kein Salz nehmen!!!!!!Gläser reinigen und verschraubenGläser in Topf mit kaltem Wasser stellen, Gläser müssen dreiviertel im Wasser stehenab auf den Herd und Wasser zum Kochen bringen, dann leicht weiterköcheln lassen, muß ein bischen blubbern, Dauer 2-1/2 Std.Serviervorschlag:frische Brötchen
Dorschleber dazu
garnieren mit Zwiebelringen/Schalotten,
dazu gekochte Eier reichen.Die Verwandten und Bekannten sind richtig süchtig danach. PS Hatte ich fast vergessen, die Gläser bitte kühl und lichtgeschützt aufbewahren (Styroporkiste im Keller), Lagerzeit sollte 1 Jahr nicht überschreiten, wird dann tranig, wird eh schon lange vorher alle.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Das Auto kennt den Weg!
Carsten[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von rueganer am 11-01-2002 um 15:43.]


----------



## Seehund (11. Januar 2002)

Hallo Rueganger,wenn ich dein Rezept lese, läuft mir das Wasser unter der Brücke zusammen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Angermerkt sei hier noch, das es wichtig ist, die Dorschleber möglichst frisch und schnell zu verarbeiten.
Wenn ich daran denke wie an manchen warmen Sommertagen mit dem Fisch auf Angelkuttern umgegangen wird, oder gar mangels Eis keinerlei Kühlmöglichkeiten an Bord vorhanden ist, kann man nur davon abraten die Dorschleber weiter zu verarbeiten.Ich persönlich esse gerne Dorschleber. Soll ja auch mächtig Tinte auf den Füller geben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## hawk (11. Januar 2002)

hallo rueganer,
hört sich echt lecker an...hoffentlich denke ich an die Gläser! Eine Frage noch: An das Ganze kommt keine Flüssigkeit weiter ran?Gruß hawk


----------



## rueganer (11. Januar 2002)

@hawkes muß weiter keine Flüssigkeit ran, die Dorschleber enthält genug, nur wie gesagt, frisch muß sie sein.Ich versprech Dir, Du läßt die industriell hergestellte Leber zukünftig nicht mehr auf Deinen Tisch.


-------------------------------------------------------
Das Auto kennt den Weg!
Carsten


----------



## Hauslaigner (11. Januar 2002)

Jetzt muß ich auch noch Gläser und Gewürze mit nach Norge nehmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber bei dem Rezept läuft mich auch schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
Und Seehund, das mit dem Füller und der Tinte........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo bekommen wir Bergbewohner eigentlich frische Dorschleber her?

-------------------------------------------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm 
Bayrischer Kulturgesandter
Norgetourist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Richter für "preussische Angelegenheiten" 
STERN des Südens


----------



## rueganer (11. Januar 2002)

@Hauslaignerich denke mal in diesem Jahr- aus Norg, probiere es aus es ist ganz einfach. Früher wurde Dorschleber auch "Rügenviagra" genannt, so wegens die Tinte aufm Füller....Für Frauen  soll es auch ganz gut sein, aber keine "spanische Fliege" untermixen, da brennt der Busch.
Probiers einfach aus!



-------------------------------------------------------
Das Auto kennt den Weg!
Carsten


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2002)

muss ich auch mal ausprobieren, auch wenn&acute;s schwer fällt nach dem angeln noch zweieinhalb stunden zu köcheln. klingt einfach zu verlockend!


----------



## rueganer (13. Mai 2002)

habs gefunden,


----------



## chippog (14. Mai 2002)

danke rueganer! prima service von dir. ausserdem sollten wir uns das wirklich selber wert sein, beim kochen nur die besten zutaten zu benutzen, vor allem da, wo wir es am leichtesten beeinflussen können, beim fisch und natürlich auch bei der dorschleber. schmeckt einfach um so vieles besser und ist natürlich auch wesentlich gesünder! vergesst vor allem im sommer nicht, eis oder kühlklampen mit zum angeln zu nehmen und zwar nicht nur für die getränke! euer chippog


----------



## rueganer (15. November 2003)

Ich hole es mal wieder hoch, haben heute erstmals unsere diesjährige eingekochte Leber probiert, einfach legger, jetzt ist die Leber am besten, mit Köhlerleber geht es auch gut, viel Spass beim Einwecken.


----------



## gismowolf (15. November 2003)

@Rueganer !
Super!Danke für Dein Großmutterrezept.Hab schon einige Zeit nach sowas gesucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## rueganer (15. November 2003)

it's not a trick, it's AB:m :m #h #h


----------

